

The people already doing this probably consider this trivial, so it's not well documented. - hhm
http://imprompt.us/2005/trivial/

======
Prrometheus
Thank you! I still have no idea how to program a GUI app, or use a CGI
interface. All my experience is in Ruby and PHP on the web, because it's well-
documented enough that I can understand it.

